
A Plain Cap Table Template - gtzi
https://marathon.vc/blog/a-plain-cap-table-template/
======
app4soft
Looks interesting.

FTR, here are direct links for download _PDF_ [0] (printed preview), _ODS_ [1]
and _XLSX_ [2] (spreadsheet files).

[0]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZNc95YH5nOO0tmhPjFw8...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZNc95YH5nOO0tmhPjFw8vmT7IWb34xva36XrjoASF2M/export?format=pdf)

[1]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZNc95YH5nOO0tmhPjFw8...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZNc95YH5nOO0tmhPjFw8vmT7IWb34xva36XrjoASF2M/export?format=ods)

[2]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZNc95YH5nOO0tmhPjFw8...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZNc95YH5nOO0tmhPjFw8vmT7IWb34xva36XrjoASF2M/export?format=xlsx)

